# Drive Up Notifications



## Disney5671 (Dec 7, 2021)

For whatever reason about 3/4th of our devices no longer make any notification at all for drive ups. Our times aren’t the best but we can’t tell without someone being near if the guest service team has a workable device. Does anyone know how to fix it. Nothing makes sense when I have looked. Thank you


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 7, 2021)

Check the volume on the device and turn on notifications.


----------



## Disney5671 (Dec 7, 2021)

Volumes are always on same with notifications. Someone has even changed the sound of drive up notifications on some devices.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 7, 2021)

Ok. So I'm on of those evil, nasty TMs who always, always turns off drive up notifications on the devices if I get one that has them turned on. But....I saw this on Reddit to turn them on. Click the square button on the bottom of the device to bring up the list of open apps. Then hold down the left corner of the pick up app and you'll get the option to turn the notifciations on.

I have no idea if that works. But, give it a try. I turn the notifcations off because it's absolutely ridiculous that not only do salesfloor TMs have to deal with the noise pollution from them, but they also drop down constantly and interfere with other work.


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 8, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Ok. So I'm on of those evil, nasty TMs who always, always turns off drive up notifications on the devices if I get one that has them turned on. But....I saw this on Reddit to turn them on. Click the square button on the bottom of the device to bring up the list of open apps. Then hold down the left corner of the pick up app and you'll get the option to turn the notifciations on.
> 
> I have no idea if that works. But, give it a try. I turn the notifcations off because it's absolutely ridiculous that not only do salesfloor TMs have to deal with the noise pollution from them, but they also drop down constantly and interfere with other work.



or you can just deal with it instead of turning notifications off and ruining the day of someone who might get the device after you who doesn’t know to read reddit or tbr and now might have an issue doing their job

that would be too hard though lol


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Dec 8, 2021)

Target SHOULD just send drive-up alerts to only those signed into front-end in myday instead of any device that has opened the pickup app since its been turned off. Fulfillment alerts don't spam every device that has opened epick, I don't see why this isn't the same case. I disable them cause I already have fulfillment alerts on, so I don't need anymore notifications clogging up the device and they don't pertain to my work. Also normally just closing out all of the apps, signing out, and restarting the device allows the drive-up notifications to pop up again once you open the pickup app


----------



## azure (Dec 8, 2021)

DatBoi9497 said:


> Target SHOULD just send drive-up alerts to only those signed into front-end in myday instead of any device that has opened the pickup app since its been turned off. Fulfillment alerts don't spam every device that has opened epick, I don't see why this isn't the same case. I disable them cause I already have fulfillment alerts on, so I don't need anymore notifications clogging up the device and they don't pertain to my work. Also normally just closing out all of the apps, signing out, and restarting the device allows the drive-up notifications to pop up again once you open the pickup app


The notifications only do go to people signed in on front end of fulfillment and the notification is through myday not the pickup app


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 8, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> or you can just deal with it instead of turning notifications off and ruining the day of someone who might get the device after you who doesn’t know to read reddit or tbr and now might have an issue doing their job
> 
> that would be too hard though lol



Or I could keep turning them off so I don't have constant issues doing my job from alerts I don't need. Always so fun being unable to search for something for a guest when drive up alerts block the search icon. 

You deal with it. The salesfloor doesn't revolve around driveups.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 8, 2021)

It really sucks when you have 5 people up at guest services and not one of their devices makes a damn sound. Apparently the drive up team has to revolve around the sales floor.


----------



## socalsailor (Dec 12, 2021)

My HR and SD has said no one can turn off notifications on the devices, espeacilly now that’s the help stations use them


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 12, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Ok. So I'm on of those evil, nasty TMs who always, always turns off drive up notifications on the devices if I get one that has them turned on. But....I saw this on Reddit to turn them on. Click the square button on the bottom of the device to bring up the list of open apps. Then hold down the left corner of the pick up app and you'll get the option to turn the notifciations on.
> 
> I have no idea if that works. But, give it a try. I turn the notifcations off because it's absolutely ridiculous that not only do salesfloor TMs have to deal with the noise pollution from them, but they also drop down constantly and interfere with other work.


I turned the notifications  off only on the devices i try to frequently get.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 13, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> My HR and SD has said no one can turn off notifications on the devices, espeacilly now that’s the help stations use them


I occasionally get the notifications on my device along with the fire aisle block alert because the Zebras are such a POS.

I also never log into my phone because if I do it will randomly call Guest Service, Pharmacy, etc.


----------



## baba777 (Dec 19, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Ok. So I'm on of those evil, nasty TMs who always, always turns off drive up notifications on the devices if I get one that has them turned on. But....I saw this on Reddit to turn them on. Click the square button on the bottom of the device to bring up the list of open apps. Then hold down the left corner of the pick up app and you'll get the option to turn the notifciations on.
> 
> I have no idea if that works. But, give it a try. I turn the notifcations off because it's absolutely ridiculous that not only do salesfloor TMs have to deal with the noise pollution from them, but they also drop down constantly and interfere with other work.


I tried this, it works!!!


----------

